# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  La Vuelta 2016

## Munarello

Miten ihmeessä ei ole vieläkään topikkia avattu vaikka ensimmäinen etappi on jo ajettu? Tänään ajettu vajaan kolmenkympin TTT, jossa liirumlaarum voitti xxx erolla toiseksi tulleen jaadajaada-tiimin.

Edit: Siis Skyborgit voittivat Movistarin sekunnin kymmenyksillä ja Peter Kennaugh ajaa punaisessa paidassa seuraavalla etapilla. Liekö laimeaa kiinnostusta aiheuttaa kohtuullisen vaisu osanotto, kun esim olynpiam kisat varmasti on karsinut porukkaa? Omalla "asiantuntija" näkemykselläni mietin, että kuka pystyy haastamaan jo huippukunnon ohittaneen Froomen? Onko Contador jo iskussa vai tuleeko ns puskista joku tourin väliin jättänyt jamppa? Ainakin BMC:n tiimi näyttää vahvalta. Luotto Movistariin nyt ainakin on nolla, sillä eihän ne pärjänneet tourilla joten miten nytkään..?

----------


## TMo

Mikäs FDJ tiimille tuli TTT:ssä ku oli niin monta kuskia DNF?

----------


## Velluz

Yleensä se mielenkiintoisin touri, mutta tänä vuonna nuo olympialaiset tosiaan ilmeisesti karsineet osallistujia + Mömmönkisatkin vielä tulossa. Luottoa on kyllä, että Cunti on iskussa. Joku hispaani tämän joka tapauksessa vie. 

Lähetetty minun XT1039 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Taimo M.

Mietin aikaisemmin samaa kuin Munarello... Mutta enhän minä viitsi mitään aukaista... Seurataan kuitennii.

----------


## r.a.i

Oma arvioni on, että Froome hyytyy viidenneksi ja Alpu hoitaa homman. Valverde kolmas.

----------


## PeeHoo

Tänään todella jyrkkä loppunousu, vaikka melko lyhyt. Keskimäärin 13,8 % mutta pari kohtaa 30 %. Cyclingnewsin mukaan yksi Vueltan kaikkien aikojen jyrkimmistä loppunousuista.

----------


## Taimo M.

Olihan mäki! Pitäs päästä kokeileen tuommoseen mäkeen ajoa, eka 100m ja kädet irti sarvista "...Ei jaksa...".  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## pulmark

Aikamoinen nousu. Nousun alussa näytti että mm. Froome jää pääjoukon kärjestä mutta kipusi kuitenkin takaisin. Astanan nuori Lopez kaatui muutama km ennen maalia. Sai aika pahasti osumaa kasvoihin ja joutuu vissiin keskeyttämään.

EDIT: Twitter kertoo kuitenkin että Lopez ainakin aloittaa huomenna 4. etapin.

----------


## Velluz

Movistarilla näyttäisi porukka vihdoin olevan kunnossa, kun lopussa oli kumminkin neljää ukkoa kärjessä. Olisiko porukasta vihdoin auttamaan kapuja?

Lähetetty minun XT1039 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Munarello

Hossan mtb-polut veivät huomiota epsanjan ympärysajoilta. Tänään katselin tallenteilta etappeja kaksi, kolme ja neljä. €urosportille nyt ainakin satoja miinuspisteitä siitä, etten saanut Selineitä ääneen vaan svedut piti mutettaa. Tämänpäiväisen etapin katsoin digiboksin tallenteelta. Taitaa olla vielä liian aikaista isojen kannalta joten muut saa riehua. Ei voi paljoakaan sanoa. Froome näyttää tietävän kuntotasonsa wattimittarilla ja Contador on irvistänyt jo pariinkiin kertaan. Nairo jo ehti tipahtamaan "apumies" Valverden kyydistä kertaalleen. 

Huomenna lienee helpompaa.

----------


## kukavaa

Chapeau, Atapuma! Tiskijukka Puutahuri vaa apupojaks, ku ei siitä muuhun oo.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Järjestäjien käsittämätön kämmi aiheutti Kruijswijkin eilisen kolarin ja keskeytyksen - tiellä oli merkitsemätön tolppa !!!

----------


## paaton

Hu hu. Kohtuu kiva tolppa noin motoristien ja mopoilijoidenkin kannalta.

----------


## paaton

Kruijswijkilla voi olla kohtuu paha olla. Giro ja vuelta, molemmissa loukkaantuminen.

----------


## Cat

Harmittaa foorumin vuoksi, ettei Vetoo enää ole kommentoimassa.  Uusimmassa fillarilehdessäkin oli laitettu Ranskan ympäriajon juttu sillai, että tekijä fillarilehden työryhmä, vaikka kieli oli Vetoon kynästä. Varmaankin niin, ettei Vetoo saa enää avata tietoansa tässä foorumissa.

----------


## PeeHoo

> Harmittaa foorumin vuoksi, ettei Vetoo enää ole kommentoimassa.  Uusimmassa fillarilehdessäkin oli laitettu Ranskan ympäriajon juttu sillai, että tekijä fillarilehden työryhmä, vaikka kieli oli Vetoon kynästä. Varmaankin niin, ettei Vetoo saa enää avata tietoansa tässä foorumissa.



Joo, Vetoo tietää paljon ja olisi kiva nähdä hänen kirjoituksiaan täälläkin.

----------


## Velluz

Ei se perhanan Contador vaan missään kisassa pysy pystyssä. Taas on täynnä ihottumaa.  :Irvistys: 

Lähetetty minun XT1039 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Hääppönen

Contadorin parasta ennen päiväys on jo mennyt. Tämänvuotista Vueltaa seuratessa voi todeta järjestäjien onnistuneen reittivalinnoissaan perinteisiin Vueltan vastaaviin verrattuina vähintäin hyvin. En muista, kuka palstalainen jo ammoin totesi Vueltan reitistöstä jotenkin näin: "Luotisuoria teitä kuumaisessa maisemassa". Nyt on ollut mukavia vehreyden verhoamia ja upeita pikkuteitä paljon. Ot: Galicia on noussut omissa lomasuunnitelmissa vähintään baskimaan rinnalle.

----------


## r.a.i

> Ei se perhanan Contador vaan missään kisassa pysy pystyssä. Taas on täynnä ihottumaa. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun XT1039 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Dominoefekti, tais olla Liettuan Bagdonas joka ryykäs sisäkurvista ohitse ja torppasi Lotton miehen Contadoria päin. Paskaa tuuria, Harmillisen paljon on jo mahdollisia podium-kuskeja tippunut pois näillä hälläväliä-evvk-etapeilla - toivottavasti Alpu ei hyydy tuohon kaatumiseen...

----------


## rhubarb

> Contadorin parasta ennen päiväys on jo mennyt. Tämänvuotista Vueltaa seuratessa voi todeta järjestäjien onnistuneen reittivalinnoissaan perinteisiin Vueltan vastaaviin verrattuina vähintäin hyvin. En muista, kuka palstalainen jo ammoin totesi Vueltan reitistöstä jotenkin näin: "Luotisuoria teitä kuumaisessa maisemassa". Nyt on ollut mukavia vehreyden verhoamia ja upeita pikkuteitä paljon. Ot: Galicia on noussut omissa lomasuunnitelmissa vähintään baskimaan rinnalle.



Katselin tuota kokonaiskarttaa ja melkein koko Vuelta ajetaan juuri tuolla luoteis- ja pohjoisosassa jossa on edes vähän vihreää. Loput valtakunnasta onkin sitten puoliaavikkoa.

----------


## Taimo M.

Vituttaa Contan puolesta. Eikö sillä tourilla lähtenyt etunen alta ja siitä sitten nurin? Nyt kun näin kasan muodostuvan ja
vain "kaksi" kelta/neo -paitaa jatkavan, arvelinkin että ja taas. Harmi

----------


## Velluz

Mutta täytyy myös todeta se, että kyllä oli huikea "tasamaa"etappi. Tapahtumia riitti ja ei ollut Sky vastaan muut tylsää rynkytystä. 

Lähetetty minun XT1039 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pulmark

Hieno etappi #8 loppunousun viimeiset 2km. ESPN espanjankielinen selostaja meinasi tukehtua kieleensä kun Quintana nykäisi. Contadoriin ei eilinen kaatuminen vissiin ainakaan vielä vaikuttanut kun pystyi lopussa tekemään pienen eron Froomeen.

----------


## Cybbe

Contadorin kyllä näytti että kuntoa on, Froome ei vain pystynyt lopussa vastaamaan. Pahimmat päivät vain kaatumisen kannalta edessä ja mäet.. Quintana meni kun muut eivät olleet takarenkaassa kiinni noin jyrkässä mäessä.

----------


## pulmark

^ Hyvältä kisalta näyttää tällä hetkellä. 37km lähes tasainen ITT lopussa, jossa Froome ennakkoon vahvin, joten mäkiajajien pitää yrittää tehdä eroa sitä ennen. Talansky ollut todella huomaamaton, mutta tänään vahva lopussa. Etukäteen suosikeista Chaves vähän notkahti. Etappi #10 lopussa seuraava isompi mäki.

----------


## r.a.i

Froome vetäs itsensä pahasti punaiselle, alkaako Touri jo painamaan näin aikaisessa vaiheessa vai oliko hetkellinen virhearvio? Nairolla kulki kevyen näköisesti ja Alberttooo oli ihan kivasti pelissä mukana. Näyttää hyvältä...

----------


## Cat

Nairo oli vahva. Erittäin kiinnostavaa Contadorin paraneminen haavoista. Nyt näytti hyvältä. Froome oli ihmeissään. Mutta onko älykkö, kun nousuja vielä jäljellä. Toivottavsti ei nousisi kuume Contadorille, jotta kova kisa tulisi.

----------


## Taimo M.

Froomehan oli tuuminu ettei oo sama kunto kuin tourilla ja Conta että pahin päivä(kaatumisesta johtuva) luultavasti edessä/tänään. Nämät siis Selinen tietoa.

----------


## PeeHoo

Uusi punapaita, päivän etapin kolme parasta:

1
 de la Cruz David
Etixx - Quick Step

3:47:56

2
 Devenyns Dries
IAM Cycling

0:27

3
 Moser Moreno
Cannondale-Drapac Pro Cycling Team

0:33

----------


## PeeHoo

Raskas päivä maanantainakin.

----------


## pulmark

Taas hieno etappi #10. Quintana vakuuttava, mutta Froome nousi kyllä hyvin takaa. Contador joutui antamaan viimeisillä km aika paljon periksi. Huominen lepopäivä tulee hyvään aikaan Contadorille ja Quintanalle, joka vissiin kaatui etapin alun pahoissa kasoissa.

----------


## paaton

Froomen henkiin herääminen oli kyllä hienoa katseltavaa.

Miten ihmeessä froome ja muut proot tämän tekevät? Tuntevatko he tosiaan kroppansa vain näin hyvin, vai onko sky tallilla jo käytössä niin tarkkaa dataa, että käytössä olevat watit voidaan laskea noin tarkkaan?

----------


## kukavaa

Eikös Froome ota karkulaiset aina kiinni tollai hitaasti mutta varmasti, ei oo niin räjähtävä, ku Quintta tahi Alpu. Vähän semmonen kauhuelokuvista tuttu takaa-ajaja, jota saa juosta karkuun mutta aina kun kattoo taakse tyyppi kävelee aivan kannoilla.

----------


## pulmark

Alberto ja Nairo myös ajoi mun mielestä aika nykivästi, jossain vaiheessa ainakin Scarponi oli tipahtanut kyydistä mutta sai sitten kiinni. Froome ajoi tasaisemmin, kenties ei kuitenkaan paljoa kiristänyt loppua kohti, mutta muut hyytyivät lopussa. 6km ennen maalia oli n. 1min eroa Froomen ja kärjen välillä, lopussa vajaa 30sec.

Kisa aivan auki vielä. Normaalisti Quintana tarvitsisi ainakin 2-3min eroa ennen aika-ajoa, mutta onhan noita isoja maalimäkiä vielä jäljellä. Mielenkiinnolla odotan myös miten Valverde jaksaa loppuun saakka. Ajanut kumminkin sekä Giron että TdF, luulisi jossain vaiheessa kuormituksen näkyvän.

----------


## rhubarb

Froome on jäänyt jo kahdesti tullakseen jäätävää kyytiä kiinni hetken päästä. Taitaa olla suunnitelmallista heikon kunnon projisointia.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Veikkaan ma että froome ajoi omalla ylärajalla tasaista tahtia, monesti tehnyt niin ennenkin.


Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## villef

Alkukisa jäänyt väliin työmatkojen takia, mutta missä Alppu on jääny noin paljon? 1,5min ennen eilistä?

----------


## PeeHoo

Voisiko Quintana jaksaa huippuvauhtia vielä kisan toisen puolen? Kokemusta pitkistä kisoista on, kahdesti Tourin kakkonen ja yksi Giron voitto. Perinteisen mäkiahaja kokoinen: 166 cm ja 58 kg, Froome 186 cm ja 68 kg.

----------


## Yuggas

> Alkukisa jäänyt väliin työmatkojen takia, mutta missä Alppu on jääny noin paljon? 1,5min ennen eilistä?



Stage 1 TTT Tinkoff hävisi Skylle ja Movistarille 52 sek. 
St 3 Alppu jäi Nairolle ja Froomelle 28 sek.
St 8 Alppu jäi Nairolle 25 sek ja voitti Froomea 8 sek.

Conta oli katollaan stage 7 lopussa ja oli sanonut, että luuli joutuvansa keskeyttämään. En muista lähdettä eikä sitä tiedä onko keskeyttämisjutut kuinka vahvasti liioiteltuja, mut näkyihän sillä vielä eilenkin siteitä/teippauksia ainakin jaloissa eli joka tapauksessa oli ottanut kunnolla osumaa.

Aika paljon saa lepopäivän jälkeen asiat muuttua, jotta Contador ohittaa Quintanan GC:ssa. Froome tuosta kyllä hyytyy ennen ku ollaan Madridissa.

----------


## buhvalo

Kova on kärjen taso, varsinkin kun Valverde ajaa 3:tta GT:tä tälle vuotta ja Froome ja Nairo peräkkäisiä GT:iä kapteenina.

http://www.climbing-records.com/2016...-lagos-de.html

Eiköhän Nairo tämän hoida.

----------


## kp63

Tietäähän noi Prot ja erityisesti SKY paljon Watteja kuhunkin mäkeen kukin voi ladata.

----------


## paaton

> Tietäähän noi Prot ja erityisesti SKY paljon Watteja kuhunkin mäkeen kukin voi ladata.



No näin arvelinkin. On varmaankin aika hienot softat käytössä, jotka tietävät kuskin sippaamisenkin tunnin tarkkuudella etukäteen.

----------


## kolistelija

Voihan noi etukäteen lasketut joskus osua. Ihminen ei, kumma kyllä, siltikään ole kone. Sen kyllä huomaa kun voimasuhteet muuttuu lähes joka kisassa. Sen takia sitä kisaa käydään viikkokaupalla.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Voisiko Quintana jaksaa huippuvauhtia vielä kisan toisen puolen? Kokemusta pitkistä kisoista on, kahdesti Tourin kakkonen ja yksi Giron voitto. Perinteisen mäkiahaja kokoinen: 166 cm ja 58 kg.



Tuota luokkaahan "Naironman" on, vaikka tiedot hieman vaihtelevat eri lähteissä, 166-167 cm ja 56-59 kg.

Quintana on yleensä vähintään kyennyt ylläpitämään tasonsa kolmannellakin viikolla eli parantanut suhteessa useisiin muihin. Mutta nytkin pahin vastustaja Froome omaa saman ominaisuuden eli yhteenkään huonoon päivään ei (kummallakaan) ole varaa. (Kärkisijoilla olevista ehkä vain Valverden voi odottaa jossain vaiheessa nytkähtävän.)

Kevennyksenä kolumbialaisen - tyypilliseen tapaan hieman naiivilla tavallakin fanaattisen kannattajan (eli varsin sympaattisen isänmaallisen pyöräilyn ystävän) - tähtihetki ja sitä seuranneet viisitoista minuuttia kuuluisuutta:





Selfie muuten epäonnistui, mutta maalialueella asia onneksi korjaantui...

----------


## paaton

> Voihan noi etukäteen lasketut joskus osua. Ihminen ei, kumma kyllä, siltikään ole kone. Sen kyllä huomaa kun voimasuhteet muuttuu lähes joka kisassa. Sen takia sitä kisaa käydään viikkokaupalla.



Niin funtsin juuri tuota, että miten tarkkaan kauden aikasen väsymisen voi mallintaa softalla... Ehkäpä se varman päälle pelaaminen toimii jo? Eli mittari tosiaan näyttää froomelle milloin saa polkea ja milloin pitää jäädä pois kyydistä. Rajalle vetäminen softan mukaan on taas varmasti vieläkin aika arpapeliä.

----------


## CamoN

> Niin funtsin juuri tuota, että miten tarkkaan kauden aikasen väsymisen voi mallintaa softalla... Ehkäpä se varman päälle pelaaminen toimii jo? Eli mittari tosiaan näyttää froomelle milloin saa polkea ja milloin pitää jäädä pois kyydistä. Rajalle vetäminen softan mukaan on taas varmasti vieläkin aika arpapeliä.



Esimerkiksi Golden Cheetah -ohjelmistolla kuka tahansa tehomittarin omistaja saa kätevästi seurantatiedot kroonisen ja akuutin harjoitusvaikutuksen kasautumisesta. Kun ammattilaisilla se harjoittelurasitus = arkirasitus, rasitusta on helppo seurata. Kilpailuetappien rasittavuudesta on tietysti olemassa tarkat tiedot tai ne voidaan arvioida riittävällä tarkkuudella. Ja kun urheilijan suorituskyvystä on olemassa seurantatietoa pitkältä ajalta, ei tarvita kummoista urheilupäällikköä tallin johtoryhmään ajajien saattamiseksi huippukuntoon oikeaan aikaan ja sitten heidän tehokkaaseen ajattamiseen.

----------


## paaton

> Esimerkiksi Golden Cheetah -ohjelmistolla kuka tahansa tehomittarin omistaja saa kätevästi seurantatiedot kroonisen ja akuutin harjoitusvaikutuksen kasautumisesta. Kun ammattilaisilla se harjoittelurasitus = arkirasitus, rasitusta on helppo seurata. Kilpailuetappien rasittavuudesta on tietysti olemassa tarkat tiedot tai ne voidaan arvioida riittävällä tarkkuudella. Ja kun urheilijan suorituskyvystä on olemassa seurantatietoa pitkältä ajalta, ei tarvita kummoista urheilupäällikköä tallin johtoryhmään ajajien saattamiseksi huippukuntoon oikeaan aikaan ja sitten heidän tehokkaaseen ajattamiseen.



Aika tarkkaan tuo stravankin käppyrä piirtyy ja tuntuu vastaavan hyvin omia tuntemuksia, mutta tarkoitin tosiaan juuri tuota etappi kohtaista wattien seurantaa. Mitenhän tarkasti esimerkiksi froomen käyttämät watit määrätään skyn kautta? Eli onko data jo fiksumpaa mitä urheilija itse?

----------


## kp63

Froome ajannut SKY.ssa jo monta vuotta. On niillä dataa tunnistaa sen väsymistila. Veriarvot, sydänfilmit, sykeseuranta +kaikki mahdollinen, tuskin käyttävät yleisesti saatavia softia. Just luettuna The Science of the TDH ja aikas tarkkaa hommaa tehdään eri alueilla. Toki se ole voimassa Vueltassa  :Hymy: .

----------


## r.a.i

Tuollaisissa pitkissä nousuissa varmasti tiedetään melko tarkkaan, kuinka paljon voidaan tehoa tuottaa nousun ajan ja arvioida kuinka kauan voidaan mennä yli, minuutti, kolme vai viisi. En usko, että reaaliajassa voidaan "määrätä" kuski ajamaan x-watilla y-minuuttia. Ei tehontuotto ole poljettaessa mitään porakonemaisen tasaista ja sitä on muutenkin aika vaikea seurata reaaliajassa. Väittäisin, että ajajan oma tuntemus ja kokemus on edelleen tärkein tapa ajaa.

----------


## kuovipolku

^^ 

http://www.bloomsbury.com/uk/the-sci...9781472921703/
http://www.bikeradar.com/road/gear/a...-a-race-47540/

----------


## r.a.i

"A lot of times we create this model and, in the real world, it doesn’t come anywhere close"

Tämä on mielestäni oleellisin kohta...

----------


## PeeHoo

Tänään lähes 160 km melko sileää, sitten yli puoli kilometriä nousua.

"almost 6km long with an inclination of 9.8%, the final stretch being the  toughest part: 1.9km with an 11.5% inclination, including slopes of up  to 19%."

Kuusi kilsaa keskimäärin 9,8 % ja lopussa 1,9 km keskimäärin 11,5 %, pahimmat kohdat jopa 19 %.

----------


## Munarello

Meneeköhän pahasti pieleen, kun tuumailen että lepopäivän jälkeen ajetaan lunkisti tasainen osuus ja maalimäessä koitetaan vähän nokitella..?

Edit: Taisi mennä melko pahasti pieleen.  :Hymy:

----------


## Matti J

Etäisesti liittyy tähän säikeeseen, mikä pyörä oli Flechalla tänään vuelta extrassa?

----------


## Munarello

Olisikohan Passoni Top Force.

----------


## Taimo M.

On se tuo Froome kova sälli, sanokoon muut mitä sanoo!

----------


## PeeHoo

[T*aimo M.* On se tuo Froome kova sälli, sanokoon muut mitä sanoo!                          ]

On, nousi yleiskilpailun kakkoseksi, mutta Nairokin ajaa upeasti.

----------


## vakevves

Froome voitti hienolla ajolla etapin. Selinit olivat kuin maansa myyneitä tästä hienosta suorituksesta. Äänensävyt olivat kovin mollivoittyioisia. Muistivat kuitenkin hehkuttaa dopingkärymmuttä Contadoria pari km ennen maalia. Veikkaan, että Nairokin on vetänyt satsia TDF.n jälkeen sen minkä pystyy. Olympialaisetlin jäivät väliin.Siellähän tunnetusti teststataan.

----------


## buhvalo

Ois voinu olla Nairolle tarpeen nuokin bonarit tältä etapilta. Viikonloppuna on isot loppunousut mutta ei taida riittää jalka jos ei päässyt noinkaan jyrkkään irti Froomesta.

----------


## Munarello

> Froome voitti hienolla ajolla etapin. Selinit olivat kuin maansa myyneitä tästä hienosta suorituksesta. Äänensävyt olivat kovin mollivoittyioisia. Muistivat kuitenkin hehkuttaa dopingkärymmuttä Contadoria pari km ennen maalia. Veikkaan, että Nairokin on vetänyt satsia TDF.n jälkeen sen minkä pystyy. Olympialaisetlin jäivät väliin.Siellähän tunnetusti teststataan.



Jos nyt on ihan pakko provota ja rölöttää, niin voisitko ensi kerralla panostaa edes oikeinkirjoitukseen? Tuollaisena jäi nyt kovin vajaaksi. Jos ne kaikki muut doppuasivat niin varmaan sitten se SuperVroom voitti niillä magrinal kainsseilla.. Höhö.

----------


## PeeHoo

Ei taida tulla kärkeen muutoksia torstaina.

----------


## OJ

Piti vähän naurahtaa tälle otsikolle. 

Nyt jää vaan jännättäväksi kuinka monella pyöränmitalla Froome voittaa Cavendishin MM-kisoissa. Faktahan on se, että Froome alkaa olemaan kaikkien aikojen toiseksi paras pyöräilijä heti Sir Wigginsin jälkeen.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Froome taisi mennä myös Bertiestä ohi GT-etappivoitoissa. Bertie toivottavasti keskittyisi loppu-uralle johonkin hienoihin muihin juttuihin, vaikkapa L-B-L.

----------


## kuovipolku

Kokonaiskilpailun kärkinimiin keskittyvien otsikkojen takana on (ainakin minusta) mielenkiintoisiakin seikkoja. Esimerkiksi kymmenestä etappivoittajasta seitsemän (eli kaikki muut paitsi Alexandre Geniez, Nairo Quintana ja Chris Froome) otti ensimmäisen GT-voittonsa. Mulla ei ole tietoa, tilastotietoa eikä oikein valistunutta arvaustakaan, mutta luulisin että tämä on poikkeuksellisen iso prosentti.

----------


## Munarello

Tänään mennään melkoisen lunkisti. Hatka on reilun 19 minuutin erolla kärjessä, kun maaliin on matkaa noin 65km..  :Leveä hymy: 

Edit: Säästelevät tietenkin huomisen vuoristoetapin 'armottomia energiaimureita' varten.  :Hymy:

----------


## buhvalo

Ihan mielenkiintoinen loppurytkytys hatkaporukasta tulossa.

----------


## Cat

Huomenna kova päivä. Movistar ja Quintana vahvoja. Froome taistelee vielä. Mielenkiintoinen päivä.

----------


## pulmark

^^ Kärkikaksikon ulkopuolelta mielenkiinnolla odotan miten joukkueiden ns. 2-kuskit ajaa tai annetaan ajaa eli Valverde, König ja Yates. TOP5-10 tällä hetkellä minuutin sisällä ja etappi kyllä mahdollistaa isommatkin erot. Contador ajanee "kaikki-tai-ei-mitään" asenteella. Valverdella 83 kilpailupäivää tällä kaudella, yli 13500km. Muilla reilusti vähemmän.

----------


## Kossu

> Froome taistelee vielä.



Hiukan ihmettelen mitä tarkoitat? Kun aika-ajo on jäljellä, ovat puntit melko lailla tasan kokonaiskisaa ajatellen. Froome ehkä jopa hienoinen suosikki tässä vaiheessa, ainakin minun mielestä.

----------


## paaton

> Hiukan ihmettelen mitä tarkoitat? Kun aika-ajo on jäljellä, ovat puntit melko lailla tasan kokonaiskisaa ajatellen. Froome ehkä jopa hienoinen suosikki tässä vaiheessa, ainakin minun mielestä.



Itsekkin pidän froomea suosikkina. Tänään tulossa hieno etappi.

----------


## PeeHoo

Reitti menee tänään näitä seuduilta, kai lampaat on siirretty turvaan. Ajoin Soulor-Aubisquen heinäkuussa. Komeat  maisemat.

----------


## rhubarb

Nättiä on. Olisi ihan kiva jos joskus kuvaisivat tuohonkin suuntaan eikä vain sitä vuoren seinää. Vaikkapa jonkun hepun GoProon voisi laittaa osoittamaan sivulle jos ei mopoilla ja koptereilla viitsi.

----------


## buhvalo

> Reitti menee tänään näitä seuduilta, kai lampaat on siirretty turvaan. Ajoin Soulor-Aubisquen heinäkuussa. Komeat  maisemat.



Ah, itelle Soulor oli 2. ikinä koskaan ajettu mäki, pl kotimaiset. Hautacamilla aloitin.

Vuokra teräs lampaiden syötävänä.
https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1Q...tmzq_gBq-9p2s3

Muutaman tunnin esileikin jälkeen etappi alkaa.

----------


## buhvalo

Eikä näillä näkymin, eikä ennakko-odotuksinkaan, isoja eroja top-3 kuskien kanssa tule. Kuitenkin Nairo on se joka tarvii bufferia ennen aika-ajoa. Vaatimaton yritys 3k ennen maalia odotettavissa. Ei toimi.

----------


## Rommeli

On tuo Froome vissiin vaan mahdoton tiputettava. Käsittämättömän helpon näköisesti veti tänään kaikki yritykset satulassa istuen kiinni.

----------


## plr

Froomella on nyt varsin hyvä mahdollisuus yrittää voittaa Tour ja Vuelta samana vuonna.

----------


## buhvalo

> On tuo Froome vissiin vaan mahdoton tiputettava. Käsittämättömän helpon näköisesti veti tänään kaikki yritykset satulassa istuen kiinni.



Nairolla on hyvä 10s lähtö mutta ei anaerobista tehoa jatkaa sitä 5min mikä riittäis jos ftp on sama. Näillä näkymin froome voittaa. Välillä arvelin Nairolle voittoa, mutta just nyt ei oo eväitä siihen.

----------


## Steni

Kyllä tosiaan Froome pelottavan helposti pyöritti iskut kiinni......
Kauan se Albertokin yritti sinnitellä, mutta kun kisaamaan alettiin
niin paukut loppui....
Hienosti ajoi Yates, mutta ei ihan riittänyt loppuun asti vauhti.

----------


## pulmark

Olipahan taas etappi. OBE hyvä joukkue ja lopuksi vielä Yatesilta hieno veto. Valverde jäi melkein 11min etapin voittajasta, jokohan alkaa km vaikuttaa vai oliko pyörässä jotain ongelmia. Froomella edelleen etulyöntiasema, kun Quintana ei saanut tehtyä eroa. König myös hyvä aika-ajaja, joten TOP3 sijoitus mahdollinen, jos jatkaa samalla tavalla. Condator jää aika tasaisesti mäkietapeilla 20-30sec kärjestä. Gesinkille ansaittu etappivoitto.

----------


## buhvalo

> Olipahan taas etappi. OBE hyvä joukkue ja lopuksi vielä Yatesilta hieno veto. Valverde jäi melkein 11min etapin voittajasta, jokohan alkaa km vaikuttaa vai oliko pyörässä jotain ongelmia. Froomella edelleen etulyöntiasema, kun Quintana ei saanut tehtyä eroa. König myös hyvä aika-ajaja, joten TOP3 sijoitus mahdollinen, jos jatkaa samalla tavalla. Condator jää aika tasaisesti mäkietapeilla 20-30sec kärjestä. Gesinkille ansaittu etappivoitto.



Veikkaisin että valverde on huomenna viimeinen vetomies Nairolle ja siksi säästeltiin. Mutta ei riitä edelleenkään ellei moovimoovi saa pudotettua froomea Nairosta joukkeena. Nairon oma veto ei riitä eron tekemiseen, mäkeen tasaväkinen pari, mutta TT:ssä 2min froomelle.

----------


## kp63

> Nairolla on hyvä 10s lähtö mutta ei anaerobista tehoa jatkaa sitä 5min mikä riittäis jos ftp on sama. Näillä näkymin froome voittaa. Välillä arvelin Nairolle voittoa, mutta just nyt ei oo eväitä siihen.



10s lähtö menee ns akkuenergialla (tästä hienompiakin termejä, mutta must toi kuvaa hyvin asiaa)  ja sitä on kaikilla se 5-10s . kellään ei ole 5min anaa, 5 min on luokkaa VOmax. samaa mieltä. froome tuli tänään helpon näköisesti nairon "kinhtaalle". ilmeisesti energiansyöttökoneessa on vielä varaa, kun tarvittavat tehot otettiin rpm kautta.

----------


## buhvalo

No se termonoligia kysymys. 5min vedossa, jos ana kynnys in sama kuten on nähty, se anaerobinen kyky vallisetsee. 5 min vedossa on10-30pros anaerobista. Arvaus, omakohtainen.

----------


## Cat

Huomenna kova päivä. Quintana vahva. Froome taistelee vielä. Ehkä ratkaiseva päivä. Taktikoiko valverde huomista ajatellen? Jos taktikoi, niin jopa Froomen eduksi. Ei tarvi Froomen kisata kuin Nairon kanssa enää. Kunhan ei tulisi porukalle epäonnea laskuissa, niin olisi jännitystä loppuun asti.

----------


## Mishka

No huhhuh, nyt on aika mystistä menoa. Nairo ja Contador riipas heti etapin alusta irti. Eroa jo yli puolitoista minuuttia. Sky näyttää laiskalta/väsyneeltä. Kardinaalimunaus? Ratkesko Vuelta?

----------


## Munarello

Onhan se toki Froomen kannalta tosi paha tilanne, että Quintana pääsi hatkaan ja itse ei. Mielenkiintoinen tilanne todellakin ja tulee olemaan hienoa nähdä, miten tuo päättyy.

Edit: sitten vielä sekin, että Quintanalla ja Contadorilla on apumiehiehiäkin mukana hatkassa.

----------


## buhvalo

Nyt on hyvä muuvit movistarilta.

----------


## pulmark

Ihan räväkkä aloitus, Froomen porukka 50s jäljessä. Irtiottoryhmässä tuskin muilla halukkuutta vetää kuin Movistar ja Tinkoff, koska GC-kuskit tuli "pilaamaan" potentiaalisen etappivoiton. Etappi kyllä aika lyhyt, epäilen kuitenkin että ajetaan kiinni.

----------


## caplake

Nyt on mielenkiintoista. mitä alussa tapahtui että nairo ja alberto pääsi irti? Missasin alun...

----------


## Mishka

Mjoo, ainakin Movistar tekee kaikkensa. Valverdekin tossa iski ja Froome näyttäs olevan aivan yksin... Hyvää kilvanajoa!

----------


## Munarello

Voi kyllä olla mennyt hetki jos toinenkin siitä kun Sky joukkueena on joutunut viimeksi noin hankalaan tilanteeseen suurissa ympäriajoissa jos jätetään Froomen aiempien vuosien loukkaantumiset laskuista.  :Hymy:

----------


## Mishka

Orica saattaa pelastaa Sky:n ja Froomen, kun auttavat vetotöissä. Huhhuh, harvinaista herkkua tämmöinen.

----------


## rhubarb

On syytäkin pelastaa, ovatkos sieltä nyt _kaikki_ muut Sky-heput tipahtaneet?

----------


## Mishka

1 apuajaja taitaa Froomella olla.

----------


## buhvalo

Eipä ole Sky:tä saatu ikinä näin sekaisin. Varmaan edellinen kerta kun aikansa dominoivia talleja on näin kiusattu kun pantani 'shit starter' kiusi postalia.

----------


## pulmark

Kyllä nuo muutkin joukkueet kuin Movistar ja Tinkoff osallistuu vetohommiin irtiotossa... saattaa mennä loppuun saakka.

----------


## buhvalo

Ellei Nairo ole arvioinut energian käyttöään aivan väärin niin kyllä Froome on ulkona GC taistelusta.

----------


## kukavaa

Nyt taad Vuelta näyttää mistä grand touri pissii. Kutkuttava meininki.

----------


## rhubarb

Voisi toi Froome nyt näön vuoksi jonkun metrin vetää. Hieno etappi!

----------


## Mishka

Kyllä pittäis Froomen nyt kohta hyökkiä ja yrittää nipistää eroa mahdollisimman paljon. Eri asia sitten, onko jalkoja sellaseen. Jos tosta minuutin sais vielä pois niin tulis jännä aika-ajo.

----------


## ilmora

Tuli kyllä valittua oikea etappi Vueltan seuraamiseen. Naironkin pisteet nous.

----------


## rhubarb

Miten ihmeessä ohjaaja missasi Chavesin TAAS?

Olipas melkoinen etappi.

----------


## pulmark

Hieno etappi. Contadorille Combative titteli todella ansaitusti, ilman hänen panostaan alussa etapista tuskin olisi tullut tämän kaltainen. Uskaltaa hyökätä, eikä pelkää epäonnistumista.

----------


## Velluz

Ei Perhana, kyllä tämä Vuelta aina vaan on eri maata kuin nuo toiset pilipali tourit. Huikeaa ajoa. 

Lähetetty minun XT1039 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## juakko

No huh, on tainnu jäädä hereillä olemisen marginaalihyödyt huomaamatta Skyssa. Mahtava etappi. Nyt katsotaan jääkö Skyn apukuskit aikarajan ulkopuolelle.

----------


## PeeHoo

Tähänkö meni Froomen mahdollisuus Vueltan voittoon?

*Kokonaiskilpailu 15. etapin jälkeen*
1
COL
QUINTANA Nairo
MOVISTAR TEAM
61h 36' 07''

2
GBR
FROOME Christopher
TEAM SKY
61h 39' 44''
+ 03' 37''

3
COL
CHAVES Johan Esteban
ORICA BIKEEXCHANGE
61h 40' 04''
+ 03' 57''

4
ESP
CONTADOR Alberto
TINKOFF
61h 40' 09''
+ 04' 02''

5
GBR
YATES Simon
ORICA BIKEEXCHANGE
61h 41' 14''
+ 05' 07''

6
ESP
SANCHEZ GONZALEZ Samuel
BMC RACING TEAM
61h 42' 19''
+ 06' 12''

7
USA
TALANSKY Andrew
CANNONDALE-DRAPAC PRO CYCLING TEAM
61h 42' 0''
+ 06' 43''

8
ITA
FORMOLO Davide
CANNONDALE-DRAPAC PRO CYCLING TEAM
61h 43'4''
+ 07' 17''

9
ESP
DE LA CRUZ David
ETIXX - QUICK STEP
61h 43' 30''
+ 07' 23''

10
ITA
SCARPONI Michele
ASTANA PRO TEAM
61h 43' 46''
+ 07' 39''

----------


## Munarello

Mahdollisuus on niin pitkään kuin kilpailua riittää. Voihan se Nairo vaikka jälleen kokeilla aika-ajossa kiristää kengännauhoja tms.. Mutta siis huomisen etapin maalipaikan nimi, tirsk!  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## pulmark

Twitteristä poimittua: 93 ajajaa aikarajan ulkopuolella. Vissiin neuvottelut käynnissä miten jatketaan... aika legendaarinen etappi jos noilla jää GT kesken.

----------


## Googol

Mä en taida protestiksi enää pahemmin katella. Ei löysäilijöille voi tuplata aikarajaa ihan vaan siksi, että puolet päätti löysäillä.

----------


## pulmark

> Mä en taida protestiksi enää pahemmin katella. Ei löysäilijöille voi tuplata aikarajaa ihan vaan siksi, että puolet päätti löysäillä.



Vähän samaa mieltä. Ei ole reilua että toiset kisaa tosissaan ja toiset ei edes yritä. Ainakin jotain sanktioita pitäis tulla.  Kaikki vissiin kuitenkin saa jatkaa.

----------


## r.a.i

Contador taas näytti vähän ajamisen mallia nuoremmille, harmi vain ettei mies ole ihan huippukunnossa. Sen näkee siitä, että melko keskinkertaisia kavereita menee mäessä ohi. Ei ihmettelisi yhtään, jos myöhemmin ilmenee jokin sairastuminen tms.

Huhujen mukaan Trekin kanssa tehtävä sopimus on Vueltassa menestymisestä kiinni - jos näin on, niin uskon että tämän päivän etapin ansiosta tuo diili on hieman lähempänä.

Tuo aikarajajuttu on kyllä perseilyä - jätkät säästelee siellä itseään ja muut ajaa kisaa, kaikki pihalle vaan.

----------


## plr

Outoa toimintaa, että aikarajan ylittäneet saavat jatkaa. Tämän pitäisi kuitenkin olla kilpailu eikä porukkalenkki. Lusmuilijat saivat kevyemmän ajopäivän kuin ansaitsivat ja sillä jaksaa paremmin seuraavina päivinä.

----------


## r.a.i

Joku "pidempään elämästä nauttinut" muistaa varmaan ennakkotapauksia tällaisen tiimoilta. Oishan se tietysti aika show-stopper jos esim. koko Skyn tiimi lentäis pihalle...

----------


## r.a.i

Mitäköhän kalavelkoja Astana muuten maksoi Froomelle, ilman Astanaa Froome olisi varmaan hävinnyt viisi vähintä viisi minsaa???

----------


## Taimo M.

> ...show-stopper jos esim. koko Skyn tiimi lentäis pihalle...



Voi/voin siis tulkita että raha puhuu?

----------


## Fuuga

> Mitäköhän kalavelkoja Astana muuten maksoi Froomelle, ilman Astanaa Froome olisi varmaan hävinnyt viisi vähintä viisi minsaa???



Tämä sopisi Aristoteleen kantapään fraasirikokseksi. Kalavelat ovat ikäviä asioita ja niitä maksetaan kun joku on tehnyt väärin maksajaa kohtaan. Tässä tapauksessa Astana auttoi Froomea eikä maksellut siis kalavelkoja.

----------


## r.a.i

No niin tietysti, mutta voihan tuon käsittää niin, että kalavelkoja maksettiin Movistarille tai Tinkofille.... :Hymy:

----------


## VesaP

Hitto mikä etappi eilen oli. Onneksi en polta joten ei ollut tulta saatavilla kätevästi. Muuten olisin tuikannut kaikki Team Sky supportpaitani tuleen. Hitto mitä ajoa. Ja se siitä niille ketkä "Skyborgeiksi" ja roboteiksi ja vaikka miksi haukkuvat aina noita. Samoja kuolevaisia nekin on. Marginail Gains rules!!! VesaP:kin vaihtoi ketjurasvan Sky:n hydrodynamicfluidiin. Nyt jaksan ajaa traineria 2h sijaan 2h30sec. Kylä lähtee!!

Mutta pakko myöntää, jos Froome ei jotain ihmeellistä marginaaligainia keksi nyt ennen tempopäivää, ei se neljää minuuttia Quintanaa kiinni ota hikisellä 37km matkalla. Quintana on nyt niin liekeissä selvästi.

----------


## kukavaa

Vetooon twitteristä lista ajoissa maaliin ajaneista.
Froome olis jääny yksin ja Quintal täyskäsi. 
Paljos ne sitten tuli aikarajan jälkeen maaliin? Jos minsoja, ni ihan ok. Jos puol tuntia, ni buu.

edit. Taisivat saada siis -25 pistettä vihreen paidan tavoittelussa, muut kuin yllä olevat.

----------


## maupa

53 minuuttia. Tämän suhteen pitäisi sääntöjä kyllä muuttaa jotenkin. Esim. kapteeni saisi jonkun aikarangaistuksen, jos apukuskit löysäilee eikä selvitä aikarajaa.

----------


## zander

Ihme juttu kun on säännöt ja sitten kun niitä pitäisi käyttää, niin keksitään ihan jotain muuta.

----------


## Cat

Nairo jo vahva voittajasuosikki ja talli hyvässä tikissä. Vaatisi huomiselta etapilta Skyltä melkoisen onnistumisen, jotta ns. suosta nousisi vielä avustamaan Froomen voittotaisteluun. Maaliinhan on toki vielä etappeja jäljellä.

----------


## Hääppönen

Jotenkin Nairo ei ole vaan onnistunut vakuuttamaan tätä kotikatsomoa. Froomen äärimmäisyyksiin viety ajotyyli vaan tullee kantamaan hedelmää tämän vuoden Vueltassa. IMHO. (Tuskin Froome Pokemoneja kyttää/on kytännyt siitä mittaristaan, vaan kontrolloi tarkasti "punaisille" menemisiä ja varsinkin hetkellisiä punaisten pituuksia.)

----------


## kp63

> Ihme juttu kun on säännöt ja sitten kun niitä pitäisi käyttää, niin keksitään ihan jotain muuta.



Säännöissä unohdettu, kuka maksaa pykälä. Mainosaikapäätös. Ammattilaiskisassa pitäisi miettiä asia uudelleen. Vaikka sitten niin, että jääneet maksavat bonukset niille jotka jättivät. 500e/min/kisaaja kassaan ja uusjako kärjelle.

----------


## Cat

Tuleeko sit keskeytyksiä, jos aikaraja ylittyy. Eli välttyisi sakoilta.

----------


## kp63

maksaja vois sanoa ettet keskytä

----------


## buhvalo

Menipä veikkaus ketuilleen. Arvelin että sky ois pitänyt irtiotot lyhyellä narulla bonussekuntien toivossa.

----------


## CamoN

Nyt katsotaan kärkimiesten kesken miten se jyrkkä nousee!

----------


## Velluz

Melko tylsä oli tämä niin pajon hehkutettu etappi. Mutta silti paljon enemmän tapahtumia kuin tourissa tai girossa. 

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pulmark

Aika brutaalin jyrkkä loppunousu. 

Contadorilta odotan eniten jotain yllättävää vielä, aika-ajon jälkeinen lauantaina ajettava vuorietappi #20 vois olla sopiva sellainen. Useampia 2 kategorian nyppylöitä ja lopuksi 21km pitkä nousu.

----------


## r.a.i

Joo, näyttäisi siltä että Contadorin kunto on löytymässä - oisko vetänyt liian kovaa treeniä ennen Vueltaa ja alkukisa mennyt vähän tukossa? Tai sitten kaatuminen on verottanut kuntoa, tulehdusta päällä tms..

----------


## kukavaa

Miksiköhän pyöräilyn aika-ajoissa itsepäisesti näytetään johtajan aikaa, eikä sen jota vastaan ajaa. Siis ihan lopussa, kun vertailuaika voisi siirtyä aina siihen jonka voi voittaa.

----------


## buhvalo

Froome pistää sellaista vauhtia että huomenna sky-työhevoset ajetaan loppuun.

----------


## pulmark

Aika ennakoitu aika-ajo. Froomen ylivoimaa, erot selvät, mutta Quintanalle jäi vielä 1:20 puskuria huomista varten. S. Sanchez menetti lopussa kaatumisen vuoksi paljon aikaa. Mahdollisesti solisluu murtunut ja olkapää pois sijoiltaan.

----------


## PeeHoo

Sánchezin fanisivulla sama (vahvistamaton) tieto, eli 
Y Samu Sánchez ha corrido 7 km con el hombro luxado y la clavícula rota. Son sobrehumanos.

Suomeksi mielestäni: 7 km ennen maalia lipat, olkapää sijoiltaan ja solisluu murtunut.

Froome meno kovaa ja huomenna hän ja Quintana ajavat veren maku suussa, pokeritermein all in. 

Onko valistuneita arvauksia yleiskilpailun ykkösestä lauanatin etapin jälkeen? Eroa on kumminkin minuutti ja 21 sekuntia. Ehkä Quintana pitää ykkössijan.

Tällaista lauantaina:

----------


## Hääppönen

Täältä lantti Froomelle. Ainut, joka pystyisi pistämään tällä hetkellä Froomelle/Skyborgeille kampoihin tässä tilanteessa, on Sagan.

----------


## Rommeli

Jotenkin on vaikea nähdä Sagania pistämässä Froomelle kampoihin kovassa 20 km loppunousussa Quintanan sijaan...

----------


## pulmark

Toivottavasti huomenna taas hyvä etappi. 

Kaikki on vielä mahdollista, mutta jos viimeiseen nousuun erojen tekeminen jää niin kyllä Quintana on silloin vahvoilla. 

Contador nousi kolmanneksi tänään, mutta uskoisin että hakee vimmatusti voittoa huomenna. Ja mitä sitten OBE kaksikko Chavez/Yates tekee: Pinnakisakin on vielä tiukka samoin mäkikisa.

----------


## Taimo M.

^^ Tuossapa on hivenen kyllä totuuden siementä...

E: Meni taas koko homma ohi kun piti päästä ajamaan. Jos sitä huomenna koittas tuijotella.

----------


## PeeHoo

> ^^ Tuossapa on hivenen kyllä totuuden siementä...
> 
> E: Meni taas koko homma ohi kun piti päästä ajamaan. Jos sitä huomenna koittas tuijotella.



Täältä löytyy tiivistelmä päivän etapista: http://www.cyclingfans.com/node/25497

----------


## buhvalo

> Toivottavasti huomenna taas hyvä etappi. 
> 
> Kaikki on vielä mahdollista, mutta jos viimeiseen nousuun erojen tekeminen jää niin kyllä Quintana on silloin vahvoilla. 
> 
> Contador nousi kolmanneksi tänään, mutta uskoisin että hakee vimmatusti voittoa huomenna. Ja mitä sitten OBE kaksikko Chavez/Yates tekee: Pinnakisakin on vielä tiukka samoin mäkikisa.



Pitkä loiva loppunousu, missä apuajajista paljon hyötyä. Pitäis froomen päästä irti ajoissa niin että on apuajajia edellä ja nairolla ei olisi enää apuajajia. Sen verran iso pyynti että kisa lienee ratkennut, mutta mielenkiintoinen varmasti.

----------


## Hääppönen

> Jotenkin on vaikea nähdä Sagania pistämässä Froomelle kampoihin kovassa 20 km loppunousussa Quintanan sijaan...



Sagan vetäisi Froomen jo alkumatkan revityksillä päreiksi. Ei tarvitsisi viime nousussa enää ihmetellä. MUTTA, nyt on aika unohtaa unelmoinnit. Lantti Froomelle näillä spekseillä.  :Hymy:

----------


## r.a.i

> Täältä lantti Froomelle. Ainut, joka pystyisi pistämään tällä hetkellä Froomelle/Skyborgeille kampoihin tässä tilanteessa, on Sagan.



No tää oli varmaan läppä, mutta asiaan: Kyllä tää kisa on nyt Movistarin tössittävissä, muutoin ei tule muutoksia kärkisijoihin. Tai sitten kaatuminen, kasa tjmts. En usko, että Alberto pääsee yllättämään toista kertaa, saattaa kyllä yrittää.

----------


## Velluz

Conti vie. Yllättää muut housut kintuissa. 

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Munarello

> Onko valistuneita arvauksia yleiskilpailun ykkösestä lauanatin etapin jälkeen? Eroa on kumminkin minuutti ja 21 sekuntia. Ehkä Quintana pitää ykkössijan.



Tarvinneeko tuossa nyt kovin valistunut olla? Froome on jo kuntohuippunsa ohittanut, Quintana näyttää peakkaavan. Froome ei ole missään vaiheessa kyennyt pudottamaan Quintanaa, vaan kyse on ollut pikemminkin siitä tuleeko hän iskuissa takaisin. Vaikka siellä olisi huomenna minkälainen skyborgiralli tahansa niin ei ole todennäköistä, että Nairo putoaisi maalimäessä. Arvelisin, että siellä tulevat maaliin jälleen samassa ryppäässä Chavez, Contador, Froome ja Quintana.

----------


## Taimo M.

> Täältä löytyy tiivistelmä päivän etapista: http://www.cyclingfans.com/node/25497



Kitoksii kitoksii! :Hymy:

----------


## PeeHoo

> Tarvinneeko tuossa nyt kovin valistunut olla? Froome on jo kuntohuippunsa ohittanut, Quintana näyttää peakkaavan. Froome ei ole missään vaiheessa kyennyt pudottamaan Quintanaa, vaan kyse on ollut pikemminkin siitä tuleeko hän iskuissa takaisin. Vaikka siellä olisi huomenna minkälainen skyborgiralli tahansa niin ei ole todennäköistä, että Nairo putoaisi maalimäessä. Arvelisin, että siellä tulevat maaliin jälleen samassa ryppäässä Chavez, Contador, Froome ja Quintana.



Näin voi olla. Toisaalta perjantain aika-ajo näytti, että Froome on edelleen kovassa kunnossa.

----------


## CamoN

> Näin voi olla. Toisaalta perjantain aika-ajo näytti, että Froome on edelleen kovassa kunnossa.



Froomehan sanoi maalintulon jälkeisessä haastattelussa vapaasti kääntäen, että yllättyi itsekin miten kovassa kunnossa on edelleen näin pitkän ja raskaan kauden jälkeen. Tiedä häntä paljonko siinä oli Lapin lisää, mutta näkisin että momentumi on nyt Froomella. Valverde Movistarin kakkoskapteenina ei näyttänyt säästelevän eilisellä etapilla, paljon riippuu joukkueiden jalkojen kunnosta miten huomenna saadaan revittyä eroja. 

Periaatteessa homman pitäisi olla Movistarin hallinnassa kun eroa on kuitenkin yli minuutti, mutta silti liputtaisin Froomen puolesta.

----------


## paaton

> Froomehan sanoi maalintulon jälkeisessä haastattelussa vapaasti kääntäen, että yllättyi itsekin miten kovassa kunnossa on edelleen näin pitkän ja raskaan kauden jälkeen. Tiedä häntä paljonko siinä oli Lapin lisää, mutta näkisin että momentumi on nyt Froomella. Valverde Movistarin kakkoskapteenina ei näyttänyt säästelevän eilisellä etapilla, paljon riippuu joukkueiden jalkojen kunnosta miten huomenna saadaan revittyä eroja. 
> 
> Periaatteessa homman pitäisi olla Movistarin hallinnassa kun eroa on kuitenkin yli minuutti, mutta silti liputtaisin Froomen puolesta.



Voiko tosiaan olla niin, että froome on katsellut sitä pokeminin keräys mittariaan niin tarkasti, että voimia on vielä reilusti jäljellä aika-ajon jälkeenkin?
Nyt mittarit unohdetaan ja laitetaan kaikki peliin ilman huomisen tuijottelua. Tuleepahan hieno päivä.

----------


## r.a.i

Ei tuo tt kerro koko tarinaa, Quintana ajoi selvästi varovaisemmin kuin muut, koska kaatuminen olisi merkinnyt varmaa tappiota. Froome ajoi silminnähden kaikki pelissä joka mutkaan, koska kakkossijaa ei tarvitse varmistella. Contador yritti kaikkensa, mutta ei kuitenkaan yltänyt omalle tasolleen. Toivottavasti (mahdollisessa) uudessa tallissa laitetaan Alpu tuulitunneliin viikoksi...

----------


## CamoN

> Contador yritti kaikkensa, mutta ei kuitenkaan yltänyt omalle tasolleen. Toivottavasti (mahdollisessa) uudessa tallissa laitetaan Alpu tuulitunneliin viikoksi...



Aiheutti katsomossa kevyen tuhahduksen, kun P. Seniili kommentoi Contadorin aika-ajoa; "Alberton tyyliin kuuluu, että hän valuu kohti satulan kärkeä ja sitten hyppäyttää itsensä takaisin taakse." Ei pitäisi olla erityisen vaikeaa vaihtaa pyörään sopivaa satulaa, nykyään kun vaihtoehtoja on vaikka kuinka ja tähtikuskit saa varmasti pyöräänsä ihan minkä tahansa jakkaran, logot poistettuna.

----------


## kukavaa

Vaikuttaa kuuluvan vähä joka ukon "tyyliin" tuo. Jotkut istuvat vaikuttavia aikoja satula kärjellä, toiset pomppaa lähes heti takaisin.

----------


## pulmark

S. Sanchez keskeyttää. Olkapää sijoiltaan, ei murtuneita luita:

http://www.ciclo21.com/samu-sanchez-...-y-el-europeo/

Mielenkiintoista nähdä tänään syntyykö joukkueiden kesken yhteistyötä. Orica ja Sky vois olla yhteiset hankkeet, Froome 1 ja Chavez 3, Yates 5. Mielestäni akaisempien etappien perusteella, Sky ei ole niin hyvä joukkue että pystyisi yksinään tekemään mitään ratkaisevaa. Ennen maalimäkeä tänään on n. 3000m nousua, tasamaata ei paljoa ole. König näyttäisi olevan kunnossa, mutta ei taida pahemmin kiinnostaa ajaminen Froomen puolesta kun lähdössä pois. Muustakaan joukkueesta ei oikein tiedä, Froomen etappi #15 jälkeiset lausunnot ei ainakaan olleet kovin paljon joukkuehenkeä kohottavia.

Cannondale ja Astana puolustaa Talaskyn ja Scarponin sijoituksia TOP10.

----------


## kuovipolku

Bessewisserinä huomauttaisiin että Sánchezin vammassa on kyse akromioklavikulaarinivelen eli AC-nivelen luksaatiosta eli olkalisäkesolisluunivelen eikä olkanivelen sijoiltaanmenosta, mistä sijoiltaanmenneessä olkapäässä puhutaan.

Odotettavissa olisi ollut Samulle hänen päättymässä olevan uransa kymmenes sijoitus kymppisakkiin. (Tulevaisuuttahan ei voi ennustaa, mutta kaatuessaan 7 km ennen maalia hän oli väliaikansa perusteella nostamassa sijoitustaan kokonaiskilpailussa pykälän tai kaksi eikä ole mitään erityistä syytä olettaa että hän olisi tänään romahtanut.) Hyvällä tuurilla hän ehtii vielä toipua kisakuntoon syksyn viimeisiin klassikoihin Italiassa.


Orica voisi tosiaan olla mahdollinen liittolainen, mutta muutenhan Skylla ei taida olla pelotonissa suoranaisia ystäviä. Astanan kanssa sillä on voinut tosin olla yhteisiä vihollisia, joten siltä taholta voisi odottaa tukea. (Obs! Kommentointi näkemättä kilometriäkään päivän etappia, eli voin olla jo historiallisesti enkä pelkästään spekulatiivisesti täysin väärässä.)


PS Lisäyksenä aikaisempaan kommenttiini ensikertalaisten osuusvoittajien (minua hämmästyttäneestä) määrästä: 16 eri voittajasta sellaisia on ollut 12. Kokonaiskilpailun kärkinimistä vain Froome ja Quintana ovat vieneet etappivoittoja.

----------


## buhvalo

Ristus että veti hyvän siivun Howson.

----------


## CamoN

Chapeau, OBE! Hienoa rohkeaa taktiikkaa, ehkä etapin kokonaiskuva oli lopulta OBE:lle edullinen (kun ajettiin löysät pois sen ensimmäisen kolmanneksen ajan) mutta siitä huolimatta todella hienosti, itsevarmalla isännän otteella napattu kolmossija. Vähän harmillista että kokonaiskisan voittokamppailu kuivui kasaan, mutta tultiin sieltä sentään herrasmiesmäisesti viivalle asti kisaa ajaen ihan pelkästä etappisijoituksestakin.

----------


## Hääppönen

Viihdyttävä etappi, vaikka omat ennustelut meni mäkeen. Froomelle pisteet kotiin arvostuksen osoituksesta Nairoa kohtaan maaliviivaa ylittäessään.

----------


## pulmark

OBE erittäin onnistunut päivä. Contador ei vaan jaksanut tai ei 3. sija kiinnostanut josta taisi jäädä 13s. 

Etappivoittajan LaTourin ajotyyli sellainen, että näyttää olevan aivan katkeamassa, mutta hienosti kaivoi vielä loppukirin tapaisen. Felline siirtyi pinnakisan johtoon Movistar kaksikon edelle, huomenna taitaa vielä olla pinnoja jaossa vai onko etappi enemmän seremonia ? Quintanalle olisi ollut tarjolla kolme paitaa.

Astanan Scarponi jäi lopulta TOP10 ulkopuolelle. Talansky sijalle 5, taitaa olla uran paras sijoitus GT. Hyvä paluu muutaman hiljaisemman vuoden jälkeen.

EDIT: Etapin alkupuoliskon energisin ajaja oli ehdottomasti FDJ Elissonde. Näytti olevan virtaa vaikka muille jakaa.

----------


## Taimo M.

> Froomelle pisteet kotiin arvostuksen osoituksesta Nairoa kohtaan maaliviivaa ylittäessään.



Sammoo mieltä. Peukku!

----------


## PeeHoo

Kovia irtiottoyrityksiä, kaikki sijat on ajamalla hankittu. Hyvä kisa, hieno etappi!

Yleiskilpailu:.1
QUINTANA Nairo
7
MOVISTAR TEAM
80h 42' 36''


2.
FROOME Christopher
21
TEAM SKY
80h 43' 59''
 + 01' 23''

3.
CHAVES Johan Esteban
51
ORICA BIKEEXCHANGE
80h 46' 44''
 + 04' 08''

4.
CONTADOR Alberto
11
TINKOFF
80h 46' 57''
 + 04' 21''

5.
TALANSKY Andrew
141
CANNONDALE-DRAPAC PRO CYCLING TEAM
80h 50' 19''
 + 07' 43''

6.
YATES Simon
59
ORICA BIKEEXCHANGE
80h 51' 09''
 + 08' 33''

7.
DE LA CRUZ David
133
ETIXX - QUICK STEP
80h 53' 54''
 + 11' 18''

8.
MORENO FERNANDEZ Daniel
6
MOVISTAR TEAM
80h 55' 40''
 + 13' 04''

9.
FORMOLO Davide
145
CANNONDALE-DRAPAC PRO CYCLING TEAM
80h 55' 53''
 + 13' 17''

10.
BENNETT George
43
LOTTO NL -JUMBO
80h 56' 43''
 + 14' 07''

----------


## pulmark

Viimeinen etappi Madridissa päättyi nuoren tanskalaisen Magnus Cort Nielsenin kirivoittoon. Kaksi etappivoittoa ja yksi 3. sija hieno suoritus ensikertalaiselle.

Quintana nousi Vueltan kokonaiskilpailun voitolla UCI ranking kärkeen. Adam Hansen ajoi 16. peräkkäisen GT-kisan loppuun. Froome oli lähellä toistaa Pantanin vuoden 1998 suorituksen - kaksi peräkkäistä GT-kisan voittoa - mutta käytännössä Vueltan etappi #15 ratkaisi sen, että se ei onnistunut. 

Contadorin ensi kauden  joukkueen ympärillä pyörii paljon huhuja, onko se Bahrain, Astana, Katusha vai joku muu, sopimus Trekin kanssa epävarmaa.

Vuelta mukavaa seurattavaa, paljon hyviä loppukamppailuja sekä ennakkosuosikeiden että irtiotoissa mukana olleiden kesken.

----------


## jone1

Onko missään ollut skyn selityksiä siitä että mitä tapahtui tuolla etapilla kun Froome jäi sen pari minsaa.

----------


## jeijei

> Onko missään ollut skyn selityksiä siitä että mitä tapahtui tuolla etapilla kun Froome jäi sen pari minsaa.



Varmaan sen verran keitti, ettei mitään virallista tiedotetta tullut ulos

----------


## pulmark

> Onko missään ollut skyn selityksiä siitä että mitä tapahtui tuolla etapilla kun Froome jäi sen pari minsaa.



En tiedä virallisista lausunnoista, mutta eilisen Froomen haastattelun mukaan "myöhästyivät lähdössä" eli eivät olleet valmiina etapilla #15 alussa. Oppivat kuulemma paljon. 

Ohessa vielä koko etappi #15: http://tiz-cycling.racing/video/la-v...15-full-stage/

----------

